# Best Power Rating for room size



## s_bellicoso (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi

As the room I have lined up for watching home cinema is 8.3 metres long and 3.6 metres wide with the listening position somewhere central to this, I have a small dilemma. Is there a way of working out the optimal power of a system? I neither wish for something that is too feeble nor too powerful, in Watts, for the size of room. 

I understand that speaker sensitivity, the resistance rating and levels per channel on the home cinema amplifier all play an integral part. However, as stated, my desire is to have a system that can clearly pick out all the details but not unnecessarily be at "Wembley Stadium" levels to hear all of it.

Is there a way or guide to calculating the power of a home cinema amplifier I need. (I was thinking of the Yamaha DSP-AX863SE at 7 x 105 Watts and it has very good features but I'm not sure).

Appreciate any guidance here

Thanks

Beano.:dunno:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Welcome to Home Theater Shack!*

Howdy s_bellicoso and welcome to the Shack! 

Come on in and take ya hat off... stay awhile... :T

_*Sonnie*_


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Beano,

Your post was in the wrong area. I moved it for you.

To answer your question, there are definite equations that can be used to calculate how much power is need based on speaker sensitivity, listening distance, and target audio level. Unfortunately, I don't know it off the top of my head.

While waiting for someone else to chime in, you should gather any of those details I just mentioned that you don't have handy.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Watts is not the big factor here other numbers play just as big a part what is the THD of the receiver and the sensitivity as you mentioned of the speakers. Dont expect any Home Theatre in a box system to produce big sound or for that matter a bookshelf speaker with only 4" drivers to produce reference levels at the listening position. What even matters more is how good the sub you buy is as this will fill the space with lows that no average speaker will do and really makes or breaks how good it sounds..


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome to the shack!

Power wise, more is better, you can always not use the extra power. Knowing what speakers you will be using will certainly make suggesting an amp easier. Although it is likely any typical receiver will be fine.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Beano, Well I have heard many different things such as match the power to the speaker ratings or what ever the speakers are rated for double it. It involves alot of opinion along with facts that have already been stated. I usually go for the high end of power:flex:because I feel it is more future proof. I can alway's plan on getting a bigger room but I will never plan to go smaller. But that's me, your mileage may vary.....:bigsmile:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Beano. there are already good responses to your questions. Just remember that most of the sound you will be listening to will fall below 10 Watts. It is only the peaks that require more power. There is no problem with a large amp, unless you play it so loud that you exceed the speakers power rating, causing a blowout. With more power comes more headroom, meaning less chance of distortion. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

What about this  SPL Calculator  :bigsmile:


----------



## s_bellicoso (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi there

Thank you for all your responses, they're very supportive. As you all know it is always best to set off in the right direction.


----------

